# Any tpis for someone new to bow hunting??



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just recently went and bought a Bowtech Tomkat compound bow. I have never hunted big game before but i have always wanted too and now im gonna give it a try. Any basic tips on bowhunting or say deer hunting in general. Any info would be great. Cheers!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://domino.htcomp.net/bhn/Columnists ... a?Openview

Do some homework, have fun, and most importantly be safe! You will love it and welcome to the world of bowhunting! I like to think of it as owning your own home,there is always something to do and it can cost as much as you want it to. 
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Find someone local that is a bow hunter and ask them if you can tag along for setting stands, etc. Listen to why they choose a certain location and ask a lot of questions. There are so many things to learn about deer. Have fun and you will be hooked soon!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

cc where are u from. if you live in grand forks or close by i would be willing to help ya out. djleye you ready for another season?

mark


----------



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, But i live in northern Alberta Canada... a little too far.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mark, I am more than ready. I was out setting a few stands this morning and I saw a probable shooter buck. He was nothing real big but a decent 4 x 4 that was pretty damn near perfect. Body was pretty big for the rack, we'll see when I get a closer look at him, but he is definately a candidate!!!
I got squared away with the bow torque, no mosquitoes, life is good!!!!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Find out if there are any archery clubs in your area. Also look for advertisements for 3-D or target shoots.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Your form is key, here is what I know and have learned:

1: Keep your breathing slow and steady.
2: Make a smooth, steady draw.
3: Keep your feet parallel to one another, but perpindicular to the target.
4: When holding your bow while drawn back, keep it pulled back all the way(this will keep your upper body more steady).
5: If using your fingers, or a shooting tab, hold the string as close to your fingertips as you can(this will give a better release of the string compared to wrapping your fingertips around the string).
6: Have a long follow through after making your shot.

Hopefully these tips will help you as much as they've helped me! Good luck.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

tips:

always hunt the wind
stay quiet and don't move when you see deer around
don't over hunt an area
only make shots on deer at a distance you are confident at
scout
don't spook deer on the way in/out to a stand
shoot some does
practice practice practice


----------



## greykilr (Aug 27, 2006)

Start your season early as possible spend as much time in the field as you do at the range. No matter how good of a shot you are it won't help if you don't know where your deer are running. Stealth Patience and the wind are my best freinds.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2006)

I too am new to the sport and will heed said advice. How do I find a place to hunt? Are there any schools (for lack of a better word) that are field orientated? I read articles and watch shows but I'm sometimes lost by the terms and I've always been a much better hands on student anyway.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

lol, well the best you can do is learn out in the field I guess. I read lotta magazines, but ya always learn in the field also.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Scout
do your homework on the deer
spend lots of time on the land to learn them
and most importantly PATIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!! it will pay off i promise


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

FIND A BUDDY OR TWO!!!!
as for land to hunt on, just drive around with a map, and stop by and ask farmers if you can bow hunt any of there land, then sit and talk with them about any deer they have seen around the area, what time and where they are, once you know that much start scouting around for sings, set up where ever you want, if it doesnt pay off in the first week, move it to a new place, the more stands you have up the better, that way your chances of having at least one down wind of a game trail is better.

in the end of the year dont forget about the farmers that let you hunt there land, i find that x-mas is a great time to drop off small fruit baskets with a thankyou card, that and if you see them in the fields or on the roads make a point to stop and say hello. it will only help you out for the next season, that and farmers talk to each other alot as well, you get to know one and it wont be to many seasons untill you know abunch of them.

can never have to many friends in the world

PRACTICE!!!! every day twice a day


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Find a good heavily used deer trail and set up on the downwind side of it, make sure you and your clothing & equipment are scentless then wait till your opportunity arrives.


----------



## 11394 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm sure you will get loads of advice on hunting. When bow hunting though you will need to learn to track. This is a short coming of many of my hunting buddies. Liquidfy some protroleum jelly and dip your broadheads in it. this trick has helped me many a time. The wound on the deer will keep bleeding, leaving a suffesient blood trail. Hope this helps


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I have used several deer stands in my 20 years of bowhunting and i fully recommend the Summit treestands for bow and gun hunting. they are quiet and comfortable. They don't slip, or squeak. I hunt no more or no less than 20 feet off the ground. I kill several deer every year from my summit stands, primarily because I can stay in the stand comfortably longer than I can with any other stand. they work great for bear hunting too.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. So far no deer with my bow but I dod get my first deer (ever) with a thirty odd six this Saturday. I went with a friend and was glad for the experience because up until then I had no clue as to what to do with the deer once I shot it. I go bowhunting alone but don't think it a good idea to wander around alone during rifle season. I have lerned a lot through bowhunting mistakes and from observing nature itself. I have this one spot I am hunting now that is right where they cross the river and the spot itself is across from some rubs and scrapes about 15 yards from the crossing. Heck, when I started in october I didn't even know what a scrape or rub was, I love this sport! Glad I got stationed here.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2006)

look for sign and stay down wind its just gonna take time in the woods and when you do get on deer you will be hooked


----------

